# Session Bean vers. Entity Bean



## mayer (27. Sep 2005)

Ich habe in einer Oracle-Datenbank Stored-Procedures(PL/SQL) liegen die ich von meiner Webanwendung mittels EJBs aufrufe. Nun meine Frage ist es sinnvoll die paar zeilen für den Aufruf der Prozeduren in ein Entity Bean zu packen oder kann ich den Aufruf gleich in ein Session Bean packen??

mfg manuel.


----------



## Mag1c (27. Sep 2005)

Also wenn, dann in ein Stateless Session Bean !

Gruß
Mag1c


----------



## Bleiglanz (28. Sep 2005)

und wenn sie keine Seiteneffekte haben und Transaktionen keine Rolle spielen dann würde ich auch über den direkten Aufruf aus der Webschicht heraus nachdenken

-> Fast Lane Reader


----------



## Guest (28. Sep 2005)

*Danke !!*


----------

